#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Attractions >  >  When we catch-up our old situation?

## tripidea

Sri Lanka is a best country for the travel, because of the nature and our country facilities. but now most of the travelers and passengers have fears to come and enjoy sri lanka's natures. because of the terrorist attract so sri lanka face a big economy problems in this scenario.

If anyone knows the deadline for this situation or any suggestion for rescue our country from this situation.

----------

